# Reheating a Fatty



## pokey (Aug 30, 2010)

I made my first fatty the other day for eatin' tomorrow night. I just refrigerated it. The question has two parts. First, the bacon wasn't paticularly well done even though the internal temp hit 170 when smoking at 250. I'm hoping to finish the job when we reheat. Second, how best to reheat? I thought maybe I'd nuke it for a few minutes, then put it under a broiler to crisp up the bacon. Another idea was to put it in a convection oven, so the hot air blowin' around it would crisp it up.

Thoughts? TIA


----------



## adiochiro3 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any of your above ideas will work fine.  We slice and reheat in either the microwave or in a frying pan.  A broiler is also a great idea for crisping up the bacon if you leave the fattie whole (we find the bacon is never quite done to our liking no matter how long that puppy is in the smoker).  Thin bacon slices work better than thick -- just as they do for ABT's.

Every fridge should have a fattie on standby for noshing!


----------



## arnie (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with adiochiro.

When I nuke to reheat I double wrap with paper towels. It seems to help keep the fatie moist while absorbing some of the vitamin G.

I also look for thin bacon.

I have used ready to serve bacon, but that is a tad expensive.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2010)

Now when re-heating a fattie we have usually just thrown it into the micro. But I have tried the steamer pot the last time and it works really well. It doesn't dry out the meat and to me it intensifies the smokey flavor too.


----------

